# عاجل : محتاج اخد cswip 3.1 ضروري اخدها فيين في مصر



## فلزاوي (2 مايو 2011)

استشاره يا رجاله محتاج اخد cswip 3.1 في مصر انا من القاهره احسن مكان فيين ؟؟ رجاء الافاده بسرعه واشكركم 
وطلب تاني لو تكرمتم لمن يملك الكورس والاسئله ياريت يرفعه للأفاده وشكرا جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## كريم محمود (4 مايو 2011)

هو اصلا مفيش غير مكان واحد فى القاهرة هو اللى يتبع twi وبيبقى فية الامتحان فى اخر الكورس بعد ما اتشال من اكدمية اللحام اللى فى اسكندرية ولا انت بتسال عن اماكن عامة بتئدى الكورس؟؟
وانا بضم صوتى لصوتك ياريت اى حد عندة نسخة جديدة من الكورس او اسئلة يرفعها للافادة


----------

